# Do you use coupons for everything?



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I saw a show on TV yesterday about extreme couponers. Those people would collect coupons all day....every day and then buy hundreds of dollars of groceries for next to nothing. :w00t:

Now I must admit, I rarely have a coupon at a food store. But never go into a Bed,Bath & Beyond without one. Also Kohls......


If you use them at the food store, do you buy certain brands just because they're on sale? Do you spend a lot of time organizing...and is it worth it?

Just wondering. Maybe i should start doing this, but when I look at coupons in the paper, I never see anything I use or want to buy.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I would like to do better at this... but...it's not a NYResolution and I am far too scattered with my thoughts to discipline myself enough. I do try to look at what's on sale at the store when I'm there and see what I normally buy and buy it (but don't bulk up on it - no storage). I have no idea how these people pull that off - seems like So Much Work


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Pat, I never see coupons for the stuff I use either, or the coupon says buy 2, get 1 free. Like what am I going to do with 3 bottles of ketchup or 3 jars or mayo?? If I need to buy something that is carried either at Bed, Bath & Beyond or Kohl's I will wait to buy it until I get a coupon.

I wonder how much money those obsessive coupon cutters really save and I wonder how much of the stuff that they buy is stuff they would buy without the coupon. It seems to me that they are buying stuff just because they have a coupon, not because they want, need or even like the stuff.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Pat, I did it for a few months using a website called the grocery game. The best savings I ever had was a trip to CVS where I bought $150 worth of shampoo, toothpaste, etc. for $25. 

But, it took so much time. The way it worked is that you paid a minimal fee to this website and then you got a list that showed everything that was on sale and it was ranked from good sale to not so good sale. Then it would tell you what coupon to use and where and when you would have found the coupon. It basically did all the work for you of comparing the weekly sales to the coupons that were out there from the newspaper, etc. so you used the coupon at the optimal time. If done correctly you would spend most of Sunday night preparing for your grocery trips.

You can also buy the coupons you want on line for a small "clipping" fee. I had the whole binder and I mean a big binder with coupons organized in baseball card sleeves. I would take it and the list to the store. I was like a crazy woman! If your store does double and triple coupons you can really save. 

It didn't last long because to make it work you have to buy seasonally and stockpile so you might buy a couple months of shampoo and conditioner one month and then buy a year's supply of bbq sauce, etc., when that was on sale. So, in the beginning you're putting out a bit of money to stockpile and then after that you're supposed to restock as you go.

I saved some money, but it was not worth the hassle and the time it took. "Real" food hardly ever has coupons and sometimes I caught myself buying stuff just because I could get it really cheap. Most coupons are for prepared foods, condiments, stuff like that. I think it can be worth the time if you do it for toiletries and tp and paper towels and stuff like that at CVS, Rite Aid, and Walgreens.

I looked a bit odd with my big binder of coupons, my circulars, and my grocery game list. I still have shampoo and conditioner and oh, the hair dye! My hubby thought I had gone over the edge. lol 

Linda


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I use the coupon books that I get from the Warehouse Clubs - Costco, BJ's, since i shop there and you will often get $4 off of things like dishwasher detergent tablets,etc. Things are so expensive at NYC stores that I often do big food shopping in NJ and will look on line at Shoprite and Stop and Shop before I go to quickly see who has things I use on sale.You can also create your shopping list on it, print it and read it easily. For example if I buy OJ up the corner from me it's $3.50; in NJ I can sometimes get Tropicana or another premium not from concentrate brands for $1.99. I use Chobani greek yogurt and find sales for that, etc. 
I also found that if you're looking to buy something -- anything really. Just type the item in and write coupon afterwards and you will be able to see if there are coupons. from places like retailmenot or couponcabin. I use graphics for work and once typed in the website istockphoto and found a coupon to save $150.00. So yea. I use coupons but don't go insane about it and don't buy what I won't use.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

No, not for food/groceries. Coupons are almost never available for the places I shop, and for the food that I buy/eat. 

I use coupons for shopping at Bed Bath and Beyond, that's about it.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Most of the grocery stores around me have store cards and I consider it a success when I actually remember to bring mine with me.... so, no, I don't usually use coupons. Once in a while, I'll try, but there never seem to be coupons for the things I want to buy. I will, like others, use a coupon at Bed, Bath, and Beyond if I need something there, but that's about it.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I wish they had coupons for the groceries that we buy. Usually we just use it on cereal.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you. You guys have validated me "not" using coupons at the food store. But I think i'll watch them a bit more closely.....

Have you noticed how much food has gone up in the past few years????!! :w00t:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't use coupons for food, since they don't make coupons for healthy food, just mostly junk. I do use coupons for Bed, Bath & Beyond, Kohl's, Shopko, and Costco.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just got my Cosco coupons today:thumbsup: I LOVE Cosco!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Pat - I watched that show also and my daughter and I were shocked at how much they saved. But did you see how the woman bought 3 months of what she used at a time?
Well she bought 49 jars of spaghetti sauce, so I am thinking they eat pasta at least 5 nights a week. We were talking about how you would have to eat what you get in the coupons.
It was almost like their full time job, which I just couldn't do. And how they did their shelves in their garages was like a store - which I definitely know I couldn't do - LOL

It was an interesting show though...

Oh and I only use coupons for Bed N Bath and Kohl also.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I enter coupon codes for online purchases @ Neimans, Bergdorfs, etc...usually they are for free shipping, which is really awesome! Sometimes I get codes via email for % off at Mac Cosmetics, and Intermix, but thats about it. I *LOVE* codes though!!! Other than that, I dont use any coupons. I love to shop during pre sales through my personal shopper and get discounts that way though..any savings is good!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ Edit- sorry, after re-reading the thread I realized you were talking about IN STORE coupons...I dont use any but I do have the member cards, like A&P card, CVS card etc....sometimes i save money if some eligible items are on sale.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The A Team said:


> I saw a show on TV yesterday about extreme couponers. Those people would collect coupons all day....every day and then buy hundreds of dollars of groceries for next to nothing. :w00t:
> 
> Now I must admit, I rarely have a coupon at a food store. But never go into a Bed,Bath & Beyond without one. Also Kohls......
> 
> ...


Felix is more of a coupon collector than I will ever be. I will only use a coupon if it is for a product that I am already using. Mostly make-up ... because I think most make-up is already over-priced.

My DH on the otherhand ... will check out sales, clip out coupons for when that sale is going on, use our senior discount card ... and come home with free stuff all the time. I just don't have the patience or want to spend too much time doing it. I have noticed, however, that since Felix has taken up golf ... he doesn't have the same interest in clipping out so many coupons as he did before. Only if he knows it is for something we will really use.

I always tell Felix that the money he saves with the coupons ... I can use to buy something on HSN or QVC! After all, I feel I should do my part by shopping in order to help keep the economy going. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^ Absolutely Marie!!! I always tell DH when he scrutinizes my AMEX bill that I am helping to revitalize the American economy..one shopping spree at a time! LOL!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I used to work with a gal who apparently lived a sheltered life until she married and moved to the big city. Until then, she never heard of coupons! I never saw anyone get so excited over coupons! It was so cute! She always felt as though it was like money in another form ... and, in reality, I think she was right.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

godiva goddess said:


> I enter coupon codes for online purchases @ Neimans, Bergdorfs, etc...usually they are for free shipping, which is really awesome! Sometimes I get codes via email for % off at Mac Cosmetics, and Intermix, but thats about it. I *LOVE* codes though!!! Other than that, I dont use any coupons. I love to shop during pre sales through my personal shopper and get discounts that way though..any savings is good!!


Funny you should mention the codes... I never even knew about them and then noticed one day when ordering flowers for my Mom where they asked if there was a promo code so I opened another window and googled and found one and saved 25% of my floral order. So cool!!! So now when I order online if I see a spot for a promo code I always open another window and google to see if one pops up (so pavlovian, I know! LOL!)


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I enjoy cutting them, 
but I never use them. 

Allthough, in the grocery store, if there is one right above the product, hanging on the shelf, I will use it.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

maltlovereileen said:


> Funny you should mention the codes... I never even knew about them and then noticed one day when ordering flowers for my Mom where they asked if there was a promo code so I opened another window and googled and found one and saved 25% of my floral order. So cool!!! So now when I order online if I see a spot for a promo code I always open another window and google to see if one pops up *(so pavlovian, I know! LOL!*)


I am the SAME way girlfriend!!! I am so adamant about codes that I have actually LOST the item I placed in my cart (someone else purchased it while I was googling to find a code somewhere!! LOL!!) Doesnt it feel sooo good when you hit "submit" and you see how much you saved?? hehe...:blush::w00t: Makes me uber happy!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> *I always tell Felix that the money he saves with the coupons ... I can use to buy something on HSN or QVC!* After all, I feel I should do my part by shopping in order to help keep the economy going. :HistericalSmiley:


I'm very proud of you Marie. Married people need to remember to share things 50/50. Felix saves money using coupon/you spend that money. Sounds right to me. When ex & I were traveling back & forth from KY to AR, he drove/I slept. I did my part & he did his.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I saw that show last night, Pat! I was so amazed at the 98% savings some of the people had!

I always try to use as many coupons as I can for certain products, such as toothpaste, deodorant, mouthwash, feminine products, etc, and occasionally for food items...although in my area the prices of the generic brand still beat sale prices on brand names even with a coupon for the most part.

I live in a horrible area for couponing, though...Spokane, WA does not have ANY grocery stores that will double/triple coupons like what you were seeing on the show. It makes me really upset!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I rarely use coupons. I drag them around in my purse and by the time I use them....they have expired. :w00t: :smilie_tischkante: Happens everytime. So, I've given up. But, I do try to look for good deals/promotions on other purchases.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

angel's mom said:


> I'm very proud of you Marie. Married people need to remember to share things 50/50. Felix saves money using coupon/you spend that money. Sounds right to me. When ex & I were traveling back & forth from KY to AR, he drove/I slept. I did my part & he did his.


Lynne, I am laughing so hard that I started choking!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm the "Coupon Queen" in my house my mom says hhahahah. I'm sure I could do a lot better, like some people are pros. But I do save A LOT of money. And have gotten better over the years.

I have the coupon organizer, in fact I need a new one, all my tabs fell out!! But I take that with me to the grocery store. I cut coupons weekly. Not all coupons, just stuff I know we'll use, or new stuff I wanted to try.

Also, places like Walmart (and I'm sure other places too) if you are really good and prepared price match if you have the ads. So I did save my mom $10 once just with ads at Walmart when we did that. So I just looked at the ads as we walked through getting our normal stuff (for Walmart a lot of the times even if it was on sale at our grocery store, it was still cheaper at Walmart) but some stuff was actually cheaper in the ad. And then when you get to the check out you just show them it in the ad and they just change the price. Painless...

There are stores we won't shop at either without coupons, like you said Kohls and Bed Bath and Beyond. Ulta, bookstores, craft stores, etc.

I've also recently started getting coupons off the internet which are really great, you can search for specific ones and just print those ones. At www.smartsource.com www.redplum.com and www.coupons.com I'm sure there are others, but those are the 3 I always use. I have actually gotten coupons for new release movies on those sites. I saved $8 on the Twilight movie. And $5 on another movie once. Target does a lot of stuff where if you take a new prescription they give you a $10 giftcard. So I used that once, with a coupon for free Secret deodorant if you bought Venus razors. So I ended up spending like $2 for $17 worth of stuff. The only place I've encountered that doesn't take them is Ulta...they won't take online coupons, even though they are legit. I dunno why... Everywhere else does.

I even sometimes go to the manufacturer website, they have coupons on there sometimes. It does take some time, but you do save a lot. And heck, I'd rather have that money than the store!!

We also use coupons a lot for food. Fast food places always send coupons in the mail, and for some restaurants in the paper. We don't ALWAYS use them, but if we have them we do, and that determines where we eat sometimes.

Infact I even just went tonight and saved $11 with price adjustments for 2 things I bought for Christmas, that I never opened yet. And they were cheaper in the ads this week. Money is money and every bit is just as valuable, a dollar here, a dollar there, it ads up.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

joyomom said:


> It was almost like their full time job, which I just couldn't do. And how they did their shelves in their garages was like a store - which I definitely know I couldn't do - LOL


No storage room here...and also I wondered about expiration dates.



godiva goddess said:


> ^^ Edit- sorry, after re-reading the thread I realized you were talking about IN STORE coupons...I dont use any but I do have the member cards, like A&P card, CVS card etc....sometimes i save money if some eligible items are on sale.


Alice I try to have a code when ordering on line. And once in a while i've even checked "coupon mountain" and other web-sites.



Canada said:


> I enjoy cutting them,
> but I never use them.


Let me get this straight..... you enjoy cutting out coupons? ....but don't like using them. oh my :w00t:.....:HistericalSmiley:....sorry...that just struck me funny


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

suzimalteselover said:


> I rarely use coupons. I drag them around in my purse and by the time I use them....they have expired. :w00t: :smilie_tischkante: Happens everytime. So, I've given up. But, I do try to look for good deals/promotions on other purchases.


I always have expired coupons in my purse! :blink: What's with that? :HistericalSmiley:



SugarBob62 said:


> I'm the "Coupon Queen" in my house


I admire you for your patience and organizational skills. :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LJSquishy said:


> I saw that show last night, Pat! I was so amazed at the 98% savings some of the people had!
> 
> I always try to use as many coupons as I can for certain products, such as toothpaste, deodorant, mouthwash, feminine products, etc, and occasionally for food items...although in my area the prices of the generic brand still beat sale prices on brand names even with a coupon for the most part.
> 
> I live in a horrible area for couponing, though...Spokane, WA does not have ANY grocery stores that will double/triple coupons like what you were seeing on the show. It makes me really upset!


Wasn't that show amazing! Maybe I need to work on my money saving skills this new year.....it's gotta be easier than losing weight and getting in shape :blush::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Not so much the grocery coupons but always use the online and for Bed Bath and Beyond. My all time personal best at BB&B was using 14 coupons in one trip!


----------

